# OBD cod P1890 on Audi Q7



## slimunit (Sep 29, 2010)

After scanning an Audi Q7 I got the code P1890. It says "P1890 - Unknown reason". 
Anyone familiar with this code or have any ideas?


----------



## slimunit (Sep 29, 2010)

any one help


----------

